# anyone tried this type of service?



## tytyguy (Dec 18, 2015)

We are looking for a good roofing company to fix our roof. We came across http://www.projectquote.com that matches you with good roofers in your area. Has anyone had any luck trying these type of services?


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

A roofer or roof mechanic is a construction worker who specializes in roof So its only the professionals so work with them only.


----------



## yawsee (Nov 28, 2015)

If they do not charge you and they get more than one roofing contractor to offer you a free roofing estimate then it wont hurt your home or wallet to compare apples to apples.

Jay

www.bcroof101.ca


----------



## azroofing (Mar 9, 2016)

Use Google and find 2-5 roofing companies in your area with a free estimate.

Josh
www.azroofingsystems.com


----------



## gigsguy (Jan 21, 2016)

*never used services*

hi i never used services


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

I never used these services can you please elaborate?


----------



## MichaelHayward (Jun 14, 2016)

You can simply find the best roofer in your area looking at the local directory or get a recommendation from your friends and relatives that may have contacted any roofing company.


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

Most of these services are the same. They do not really qualify roofers. What they do is sell leads to roofers who then call you. You'd be better off looking at roofer reviews, picking a couple and calling them.

Chuck
Masters Roofing


----------



## RooferLawrencevilleGA (Jun 18, 2016)

*Those services suck*

Yes, I have seen similar services like that where they sell you leads for people looking for roofing jobs at their homes or businesses. Some of them are like thumbtack, home advisor, etc. They suck for the most part because you pay for each lead, and then thumbtack and home advisor gives out the same lead to 4 or 5 other roofers. Needless to say you have to bid the jobs down and compete on strictly pricing with the other roofers who got the same lead. I don't like that approach. With us here at roofing Lawrenceville, GA we have a pretty good website that brings in leads weekly and an website guy that is great at what he does.


----------



## sammismith (Jul 28, 2016)

I have used Thumbtack to help me with smaller jobs, I still use the Yellow Pages though if I am looking for big help.


----------



## Nic (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks very similar to Thumbtack.


----------



## Sandul12 (Jul 29, 2016)

Honestly i wouldn't even bother with that type of service. Think about it you sign up and get a bunch of contractors breathing down your throat giving you estimates. Instead of them finding you, do a little research into who you want to replace or repair your roof. it seems like that would only redirect you from the good and trusted companies that you can find by searching through google, angie's list, home advisor, even yelp they all show you contractors whether it's a roofer or a plumber, it's going on the reviews of normal customers. i rather go through that instead of going into a site like that. I personally work for Home Evolution and a majority of our customer base comes from visiting google and review sites like yelp, angies list and so on.


----------



## delucaroofing (Sep 2, 2015)

You can search in Google using these phrases: "Roofers", "Roofing Company" with your city/area name.
http://www.delucaroofing.ca/


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

juan tpo.pvc said:


> Hi how are you. I dont have my own company but, I am trying to start my own roofing business. I have 10 year experience in tpo and pvc. I also have all my tools to be able to do the job. Are you trying to repair the roof or are you trying to get a new one put on. Let me know. I take pride in what I do. And always make sure everything is right so we dont have to go back and fix it. I can show you what I can do. Before you contract me.
> Email me if your intrested. [email protected]. thanks


Check the date on the first post. He's likely found somebody by now.:thumbup:


----------



## rolltide72 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just Google search "roofing service in________". Fill in the blank with your city of residence. You will get a list of roofing companies in your area...just call around and get a couple of companies to come out and give you a quote.

Good luck,

Ron
www.birminghampremierroofing.com


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes I used one of them(pro[dot]com), they kinda give you the same services like professional roofers, plumbers providing. But they ask for the commission on every project you get through them - Austin Roofers


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

Never used that service but have used home advisor much


----------

